# Black Skirt Tetra Habitat



## mileshs95 (Sep 24, 2011)

Hello everyone, does anybody know what the minimum tank size requirement is for 2 black skirt tetras? they would be alone in the tank. thanks


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

mileshs95 said:


> Hello everyone, does anybody know what the minimum tank size requirement is for 2 black skirt tetras? they would be alone in the tank. thanks


 
20 gallon tank would be minimum in my view. This would allow you to keep a group of six to eight and fishes would be much happier.
In smaller number's,,the fish often pick on the weak fish, and with just two specimens,, one would maybe pester the other to death, and larger aquarium would give the victim room to escape.
Could be the two fish would not exhibit any trouble, but it would not in my view be the norm. 
Larger tank would allow for proper number of fish = less stress.;-)


----------



## mileshs95 (Sep 24, 2011)

the fish are currently in a 10g tank and have been for a few months and do not bother each other and i was hoping to put them in a smaller tank to use the 10g as a breeder


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

Shoaling fish are programmed by natural evolution to live in large groups. There can be many reasons for this, not least of which is social interactions. They feel less threatened, and thus have lower stress.

There is now scientific evidence proving that shoaling fish kept in groups less than five will be more likely to suffer high stress; this weakens the immune system, making them susceptible to health problems, disease and parasites that they otherwise would be able to fight off. It also increases aggression. This may not appear for some time, but eventually the fish will literally "snap."

In the case of this species, 1077 is correct that 6-8 is the minimum. A 20g is still small, but with no other fish should suffice.

Byron.


----------

